# 2 Experienced Hunters Looking for 2013 Club



## BuckyD (Jan 5, 2013)

My Self and my long time hunting buddy are looking for a couple of Openings in a GA Club that is Family orientated Club. We are not Trophy only hunters But strongly believe QDM and letting the small Bucks grow up. We are looking to be around the 100 Mile range from Atlanta and around the $500 mark for dues ... Thank You 
Gene.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2013)

Pm sent give me a call thanks


----------



## thurmongene (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey, how youguys doin with this search ?


----------



## BuckyD (Feb 23, 2013)

Bump


----------



## greyghost (Mar 4, 2013)

We Manage a  Club in Floyd county check out our web sight and give drop me an Email. Family oriented QDM..
http://buckfeverhuntingclub.webs.com/


----------



## buck killer 0ne (Jun 23, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2013-2014 season
Almost 300 acres
Trophy reg. county
$550 per person
On SR22 between Sparta & Milledgeville
lots of trail cam pics
Family land 
call or txt Johnny 
(706) 410 3330
johnnylcarnes@yahoo.com


----------



## leonard smith (Jun 26, 2013)

BuckyD said:


> My Self and my long time hunting buddy are looking for a couple of Openings in a GA Club that is Family orientated Club. We are not Trophy only hunters But strongly believe QDM and letting the small Bucks grow up. We are looking to be around the 100 Mile range from Atlanta and around the $500 mark for dues ... Thank You
> Gene.



hunting club in Talbot co has 2 openings- small club-appx 70 miles from Atlanta dues $477.00 contact L D @ 404-245-4838 asap dues due now


----------



## moose80cj7 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have 453 acres in Monroe co just 5 miles from Forsyth off of I75. Family is welcome dues $580


----------



## deputy430 (Jul 6, 2013)

Check out the post I just posted......Warren County but everything else fits your needs......


----------



## Rack Master (Jul 10, 2013)

We have two spots in a brand new club. We are a Christian family oriented club in Hancock Co. This property has not been hunted in 1.5 yrs and hardly hunted in 4yrs. we have power,water and sepetic. This land was part of the ogeechee mangment land it borders ogeechee river. It is awsome. I have not publisized this because we want good ethical hunters. The dues are 650.00 for a family membership. More than you want to spend but well worth it if you see this property and meet the members. we plan to build a bath house this year and skining pole will have a water hose. 1500acres with 27 members. Call if you have any questions Tim Lyle 770-503-5829. Thanks and God Bless!


----------



## westbrook (Jul 17, 2013)

Have club in Washington Co., 500 acres, campsite with water and elect. Deer, turkeys, hogs, ducks and predators. Call 478-552-8811


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (Aug 21, 2013)

I have 5 spots left in Taylor county that has been QDM since 1953 . It is loaded with HUGE deer and turkey dues are 400 per year if interested you can reach me at 678-603-5824


----------

